
Algorithm can predict who will DIE or have a heart attack with 90% accuracy - Vaslo
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7022667/Netflix-style-algorithm-detect-DIE-heart-attack-90-cent-accuracy.html
======
allears
Hell, I can predict who will die with 100% accuracy. All of us.

